# Storing Tires in my Apartment??



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Basically, I don't live in a house and have no where else to put these this winter.

My mom has a storage unit but it is Completely full of junk and outdoors so it is very cold in the winter probably about 40F.

I would like to store these in my apartment, I have the room but a few questions:

1) will the tires emit toxic smell / fumes? If so, will an airtight plastic bag prevent this?
2) Store these horizontally or vertically?
3) Any suggestions for what to use to mark the tire positions?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My roommate last year used his subie's summer tires/rims stacked two high, side by side, as a coffee table in front of the couch in his room the year before. There wasn't room for them with two of us in the room then, but he survived...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've just stored mine at Canadian Tire in the past.
$20 for 6 months.

I'd store them horizontally. Chalk should work fine to mark them.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/detail.jsp?ID=62


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Quite a few years ago I stored uncovered tires in an apartment - and they marked/stained the wood floor. Just make sure any surface you place them on is protected.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're storing the tires by themselves, stack them vertically. If you're storing them with steelies attached, store them horizontally.

As for bagging them thats up to you, but they should be fine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The tires will stain whatever they're touching. Plastic bags will not be enough. I found this out the hard way. **** near had to replace the flooring in the kitchen. 

You will need a sheet of plexiglass or plywood.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Most properties frown on storing them on the balcony.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You will need some very large bags, like larger than kitchen trash bags. Some 50 gallon garbage bags should be just big enough. 

And, put them on some cardboard or other thing so they do not stain. I stored some new tires briefly in our storage room, and they were pretty ripe without bags around them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Many entire shops will give those bags out for free if you ask. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a transmission sitting in my room for 4 months rofl, you'll be fine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

